# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Captive bred wild ones

## Fendi

New Rubra pairs from someone.
Did not quarantine the pairs straight to the tank.
These are captive bred not wild caught. Will snap the photos in their tank later.ImageUploadedByTapatalk1383538216.630396.jpg 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Shi Xuan

How many pairs have you got? I have only one young pair from Hermanus.

----------


## Fendi

> How many pairs have you got? I have only one young pair from Hermanus.


2pairs Shi Xuan traded for 2 pairs of my Simplex.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Shi Xuan

Good. See if we can breed them first. If possible, we can exchange bloodlines in the future. I just hope my current male is a good father.

----------


## lucasjiang

Hey Fendi and Shi Xuan, if you want to exchange bloodlines I don't mind joining in too  :Smile: . 

Shi Xuan: Its the same Rubra pair we were discussing previously?

----------


## Fendi

> Hey Fendi and Shi Xuan, if you want to exchange bloodlines I don't mind joining in too . 
> 
> Shi Xuan: Its the same Rubra pair we were discussing previously?


Well i don't mind .. If i can get mine to breed first.. Hehehe
But i am praying hard that this Simplex pair can breed for me!!
Bro Lucas is this the rubra pair u bought last time u sms me about? 
Cos now u can get Hermanus fishes in sungei tengah.. 
Shi Xuan have you ever heard or seen newly discovered wild betta species called "api api"?
Hermanus was talking to me about this species last Saturday.
I tried google for it but got no info.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## lucasjiang

Yes it is the rubra pair and yea i've heard that a lot of species are available there now.  :Grin:  Might probably get another pair of rubra, see how it goes. Hope your simplex pair breeds for you too haha, the blue banding  :Well done: .

I was reading about betta sp. apiapi, apparently its a coccina complex betta. Found these two links.
http://redwinebettas.weebly.com/1/po...iapi-male.html
http://bettasource.com/forums/topic/...tta-sp-apiapi/

----------


## Fendi

Million thanks Bro Lucas for the link!!!

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Hey Fendi and Shi Xuan, if you want to exchange bloodlines I don't mind joining in too . 
> 
> Shi Xuan: Its the same Rubra pair we were discussing previously?


Not the same fish. This young pair came from Hermanus. The pair is about the size of my brownorum. I have a trio now, but the female from the earlier pair is not doing well so I have moved her to a 60L tank. 

Mind sharing where you got your pair from?




> Shi Xuan have you ever heard or seen newly discovered wild betta species called "api api"?
> Hermanus was talking to me about this species last Saturday.
> I tried google for it but got no info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Yes, I have heard about it even before Hermanus told me last Saturday. Not much difference from the usual red betta we see. Here's a link for your reference I extracted from a blog;

http://redwinebettas.weebly.com/uplo...91393_orig.jpg => (Male)
http://redwinebettas.weebly.com/uplo...05359_orig.jpg => (Female)

I also received a new pair of uberis and two young males from Sam in Malaysia. Unfortunately, one jumped out while I was transferring them to my tanks, so now I'm left with a young male with a blotch on his body. His fish came from Joty Atmadjaja via Jitticus, which have red colored pectorals. Very unusual for wild fish indeed. I'm going to breed that young male with the F2 fry when they come of age. Hope everything is alright.

----------


## lucasjiang

I got it from Jason Tan. in the same shipment where i got my rubra pair there was a really huge and beautiful enisae too, haha tempted me. Do you know him?

----------


## Shi Xuan

> I got it from Jason Tan. in the same shipment where i got my rubra pair there was a really huge and beautiful enisae too, haha tempted me. Do you know him?


No, I don't know him. Is he a wholesaler?

----------


## TanCH

Sungei tengah selling wild betta?

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Sungei tengah selling wild betta?


Yeap, they are. All the betta you see at the farm came from Hermanus. He told me that he will have Betta miniopinna and sp. Apiapi in the coming month or so.

----------


## TanCH

Interesting! I didnt know. Which farm huh.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shi Xuan

Sungei Tengah 8. I think the farm is going to be supplied with wilds from Hermanus in the long term.

----------


## TanCH

Wow.. thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fendi

My rubra...ImageUploadedByTapatalk1383795340.444076.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1383795356.509246.jpg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Fendi

> Interesting! I didnt know. Which farm huh.. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Alamak .. Forget to tell you bro.. All Hermanus fishes..
My source in Kalimantan just told me wild Albi now very hard to get at collection point..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## lucasjiang

> No, I don't know him. Is he a wholesaler?


No not wholesaler, brings in a few pairs perhaps once a month or so?

----------


## TanCH

Anyway to contact that farm to check on species availability?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MIZU

IMG_0631.JPG

Hi to the bro out there. Just to share this picture.

----------


## TanCH

Brooding rubra? Congrate bro!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MIZU

> Brooding rubra? Congrate bro!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thank u bro TanCH. He is brooding. Just discovered yesterday. :Grin:

----------


## MIZU

IMG_0639.JPG

Another male with fries!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## TanCH

Nice! Hope it can survive. By the way, where did you get your rubra from?

----------


## TanCH

Bro MIZU, i used to breed them too. But that was few years ago.
Still, i might have some pictures that i can dig out to share. haha.

----------


## MIZU

> Nice! Hope it can survive. By the way, where did you get your rubra from?


I got them at sungei tengah.

----------


## MIZU

> Bro MIZU, i used to breed them too. But that was few years ago.
> Still, i might have some pictures that i can dig out to share. haha.


Nice fish you have there bro TanCH. Care to share the ratio of male to female when they mature?

----------


## TanCH

Mine is around 3:7.. more females. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MIZU

Thank you for sharing the information.  :Wink:

----------


## TanCH

No Problem. Update us with your brood soon!  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

This Betta sp. Api Api does look like B. rutilans...
Anyway, it seems like the wild betta craze is coming back to our shore.. haha
It has been dead for a few years..  :Very Happy: 
It's good to see that the craze is coming back.

----------

